# Abstimmung "Das schönste Userbike 2009" Kategorie Fully



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 04.05.09 bis 19.05.09 nach folgendem Schema.

Jeder Forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro Kategorie drei Stimmen, die in klassischer Gold, Silber, Bronze oder 1.2.3. Manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, Platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die Kategorie.*


Die Abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(Wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. )



*GT-Sassy*
Komplett



Cockpit



Antrieb



Wunsch



Modell:	LTS-3
Rahmennummer:	3AS6H1295
Farbe:	Blau

Gabel:	Manitou Axel comp
Steuersatz:	Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro
Vorbau:	Voxom
Lenker:	Voxom Rizer 
Bremsgriffe:	Sram 7.0
Schalthebel:	Shimano DX 3x7
Griffe:	BMX weiß
Laufrad vorne:	Nabe Shimano Deore; Felge Araya RM-20
Reifen vorne:	Maxxis Larsen TT 26x2.35
Laufrad hinten:	Nabe Shimano Deore; Felge Araya RM-20
Reifen hinten:	Maxxis Larsen TT 26x2.35
Sattelstütze:	RS Lite Concept
Sattel:	Salsa Zona Tres (bestickt)
Sattelklemme:	Salsa (Rasta)
Kurbel:	Shimano Deore
Pedale:	Shimano Platform/SPD (PD-M324)
Umwerfer:	Shimano STX
Schaltwerk:	Shimano Deore DX
Bremse vorne:	Shimano Deore LX V-Brake
Bremse hinten:	Shimano Deore LX V-Brake
Extra:	Flaschenhalter weiß, Sharkfin Neongelb 




*DeepStar23*
Gesamtansicht




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschbild




GT RTS 3 
Rock Shox Quadra 21 R
Steuersatz Ritchey WCS
Vorbau & Lenker Kore 
Sattelstütze NC 17
Griffe Profile
Sattel Flite
Bremsen Avid Arch Rival, SD7
Schalthebel Grip Shift
Schaltwerk XT
Umwerfer XT
Kurbel XT
Pedale Shimano Click
Naben vorne Paul,hinten Hügi rot
Speichen DT Revolution/Ritchey, AluNippel
Felgen Mavic X517 citro
Reifen Tioga Psycho  
Kette & Kassette XT,HG 90



*Ketterechts*
Totale




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Goodie




Rahmen: GT LTS Thermoplast - Baujahr 96 - Hinterbau Disc only ( selfmade ) - Stöckli Lagersatz
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba
Steuersatz: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syncros
Schalthebel : XTR 950
Griffe: Ritchey TGV
Laufräder: Naben White Industries 3Loch Disc - Felgen Mavic
Reifen : Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Kurbel: XTR 950
Pedale: Ritchey V4
Umwerfer: XT 
Schaltwerk: XTR 950
Bremsen: Roch Shox Disc 
Bremshebel : Real
Flaschenhalter: Ringle H2O
Schnellspanner: Syncros



*baldur75*
Komplett




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Rahmen: GT STS - Baujahr 97
Gabel: Girvin Chubby
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Super Deluxe
Steuersatz: Tioga Alchemy
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Shannon
Schalthebel : XT 
Griffe: Race Face
Laufräder: Spinergy
Reifen : Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Schwalbe Smart Sam
Sattelstütze: Titec
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Titanium
Kurbel: XT M-739
Umwerfer: XT 739
Schaltwerk: XT 739
Bremsen: V - Brake XT
Bremshebel: XT



*GT-heini*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenker




Wunsch




Parts


----------



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

*mountymaus*
Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch




Parts






*Stefan9113*







*moitrich*
Komplettansich:




Antriebsstrang:




Cockpit:




Wunschfoto:




Teileliste:






*Manni1599*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




GT i-Drive pro  2003
Aufbau mit:
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL 100 mm
Dämpfer: Fox RL
LRS: Magura Comp mit DT Comp und DT 4.2D
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo Team
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 959
Schaltung: Hinten Sram X.0 mit Triggern (X.9), Vorne Shimano XT
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 210/160 mm
Sattelstütze: Smica
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel
Lenker: Truvativ XC Rizer
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve



*BonelessChicken*
Komplettansicht




Antriebstrang




Cockpit




Wunschfoto




Rahmen: GT LTS-1 1996 (Ball Burnished mit Titanwippe, Grösse: 18")
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Coupe Deluxe
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy DH mit Eibach Stahlfedern und Shockbone Carbon Bremsbrücke
Steuersatz: Chris King 1 1/8"
Vorbau: Answer A-Tac 1 1/8"
Lenker: Bontrager Titec 140 PG Titanium
Griffe: Ritchey Truegrip WCS
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR 950
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR 950
Bremszüge: Nokon
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 950
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 950
Innenlager: Shimano XTR BB-UN 91 73 mm, Achslänge 113 mm
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine LP mit SRP Kettenblattschrauben
Pedale: Odyssey Shark Bite
Kette: Shimano XTR 7401
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M900
Bremse vorne: Shimano XTR V-Brake
Booster vorne: Gorilla
Bremse hinten: Shimano XTR V-Brake
Booster hinten: Footwork
Sattelstütze: American Classic 27,0 mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Titanium Kevlar
Sattelschnellspanner: Tune Würger
Naben: Shimano XTR 950
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR 950
Felgen: Mavic 217
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC 2.1 Kevlar



*versus*
Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste




Mein seltenstens Schätzchen: Auf weltweit 50 Stück Limitierte Sonderedition, kam nagelneu aus den USA zu mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. Mai 2009)

1. Bonelesschicken  (Perfekt, würde ich genauso sofort selber fahren      wollen)
2. Stefan 9113
3. Ketterechts


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

1. ketterechts............ich kann nicht anders thermo in seiner schönsten form
2.bonelesschicken.....sieht sehr funtionstüchtig und nach nem spassgerät aus
3.moitrich.....konsequenter aufbau mit eigenem style....


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus
2. gt-heini
3. versus

hab wohl ne schwäche für xcrs


----------



## burschilan (4. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. GT-heini
3. Stefan9113 (wenn auch einige Bilder fehlen)


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

1 ->  Versus
2 ->  Ketterechts
3 ->  GT-heini


----------



## laxerone (4. Mai 2009)

1. moitrich
2. versus
3. mountymaus


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Heini
2. Versus
3. Stefan 9113


----------



## muttipullover (4. Mai 2009)

1. Versus - Einfach genial aufgebaut. Hast wohl eine gewisse Affinität zu Rot? 
2. Stefan - Schön schlicht und trotzdem technisch, cool.
3. Mountymaus - Sehr schön original.


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. Mai 2009)

1  moitrich
2  Stefan9113
3  Ketterechts (die Bar Ends ab,bitte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2009)

1. Stefan9113 (perfekt, kraftvoll - ich mag auch die Spin Wheels. Für mich verdienter Platz 1)
2. Ketterechts (sicher eine perfekte Fahrmaschine: haltbarer und schöner Aufbau)
3. versus (das Farbzusammenspiel finde ich sehr gelungen!)

Sehr viele Hochkaräter hier, auch die anderen hätten es verdient hier genannt zu werden


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

1. moitrich
2. stefan9113
3. ketterechts


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. Mountymouse
3. Moitrich


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Mai 2009)

1. GT-heini
2. Manni1599
3. BonelessChicken


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2009)

1. Manni1599
2. Mountymaus
3. GT-Heini


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Mai 2009)

1. BonelessChicken
2. Stefan9113
3. Mountymaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (4. Mai 2009)

1. Stefan9113
2. moitrich
3. Ketterechts


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2009)

1. stefan9113  tolles rad mit optik aus genau der zeit
2. baldur  schön
3. versus rarität !


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2009)

1. BonelessChicken
2. gt-heini
3. Deepstar23


----------



## Radlerin (5. Mai 2009)

1. Stefan9113
2. baldur75
3. Ketterechts


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2009)

1 mountymaus
2 Manni1599
3 GT-Sassy


----------



## Raule83 (5. Mai 2009)

1. Baldour
2. moitrich
3. gt-heini


----------



## Tiensy (5. Mai 2009)

1. ketterechts
2. manni1599
3. bonelesschicken


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

1 = Stefan9113

2 = Deepstar 23

3 = baldur75


----------



## gt-kolli (5. Mai 2009)

1. moitrich

2. Stefan9113

3. GT-heini


----------



## timorino (5. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. moitrich
3. gt-heini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (5. Mai 2009)

1 BonelessChicken
2 baldur75
3 versus


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2009)

1. gt-heini 
2. moitrich
3. Ketterechts


----------



## rockhopper.comp (6. Mai 2009)

ketterechts
bonelesschicken
stefan9113


----------



## Syborg (6. Mai 2009)

1. - moitrich
2. - versus
3. - manni1599


----------



## neuroncrust (6. Mai 2009)

1. ketterechts
2. baldur75
3. moitrich


----------



## oliversen (6. Mai 2009)

1. baldur75
2. stefan9113
3. moitrich


----------



## zwinki86 (6. Mai 2009)

1. manni599
2. moitrich
3. versus


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. versus
3. BonelessChicken


----------



## Stemmel (7. Mai 2009)

1. Mountymaus 
2. moitrich
3. GT-Heini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (7. Mai 2009)

1. moitrich
2. BonelessChicken
3. Stefan9113


----------



## korat (7. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. DeepStar23
3. Stefan9113


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2009)

1. GT-heini
2. mountymaus
3. DeepStar23


----------



## StylesDavis (7. Mai 2009)

1. moitrich
2. Stefan9113
3. Ketterechts


----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus (sehr schöner Originalzustand)

2. manni1599 (fast so schön wie meiner)

3. deepstar23


----------



## Überholverbot (10. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar23

2. Boneless Chicken

3. Moitrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (11. Mai 2009)

1. ketterechts
2. moitrich 
3. bonelesschicken


----------



## versus (11. Mai 2009)

1. bonelesschicken - klassisch, aber sehr funktional
2. ketterechts - barends am riser    - trotzdem schön
3. stefan9113 - trotz trispokes und nur einem foto ein sehr schönes rad


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Mai 2009)

*1. Ketterechts* die barends verdränge ich mal erfolgreich.....
2. Stefan9113
3. bonelesschicken


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar23
2. versus
3. baldur75


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

1. gt-heini ( ich mag Team-Farben vor allem, wenn ich eines meiner Räder neben dran stellen kann)
2. manni1599 (i-drive )
3. DeepStar23 (nette kontraste)


----------



## chrrup150 (14. Mai 2009)

1. ketterechts
2. mountymaus
3. versus


----------



## superseven77 (14. Mai 2009)

1. baldur75   bloody goooooooood 

2. ketterechts

3. bonelesschicken


----------



## argh (15. Mai 2009)

1. Ketterechts
2. BonelessChicken
3. Stefan 9113


----------



## GTdanni (16. Mai 2009)

1. Stefan 9113 
2. Moitrich 
3. Versus 

Cu danni


----------



## tonicbikes (16. Mai 2009)

1.stefan9113
2.DeepStar23
3.bonelessChicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2009)

1. BonelessChicken
2. versus
3. mountymaus

Tom


----------



## maatik (19. Mai 2009)

1. moitrich - schon wg. der sehr seltenen Decals und brauchbar aufgebaut
2. baldur75 - 
3. Ketterechts -


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

1. bonelessChicken
2. Ketterechts
3. Versus


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Mai 2009)

1. BonelessChicken
2. Ketterechts
3. versus


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Mai 2009)

1. Stefan9113
2. moitrich
3. Ketterechts


----------



## moitrich (19. Mai 2009)

1. ketterechts
2. versus
3. GT-heini


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-ler!! 
Die Möglichkeit abzustimmen ist nun beendet.
Bitte gebt mir etwas Zeit zur Auswertung, da ich momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt bin. Ich werde mich sputen...
Gruß Insa


----------

